# Different Breeding Seasons??



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Do the coyotes breed earlier in the southern states than up north - northwestern states because of how much quicker spring like weather returns to the southern states?
Reason for asking, at the end of Januay and very first of February, we could hear dogs in every direction but now we aren't hearing as many as often.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I dont't know to much about diffrent seasons.I do know though that they tend to stay within a very close range to thier breeding grounds once they start.


----------

